# How many electrical outlets for a new kitchen?



## phreaq (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I signed off on my new kitchen design, so now I know where everything will be placed. The kitchen is going to a new location (not where the current kitchen is) so I am going to run electrical cable and hook up some new outlets. My question is, how many? how often? I know you can never have too many, but too many doesn't look right, ya know?

I'll have dedicated plugs for the frigde, stove (I'll run 240, but only need 120 cuz it's gas), dishwasher and microwave (above the stove), so the new outlets will be for things like the coffeemaker, blenders, toaster oven, etc.

Do you guys ever run out of plugs? How many do you have or wish you had?

thanks in advance,

phreaq
Has anyone seen my brain today (^_^)
www.phreaq.net


----------



## travelover (Sep 27, 2007)

When I remodeled my kitchen I added outlets tucked up under the cabinets all along the counter length. It is great for the toaster, blender, cell phone, etc . I can plug in anything within 18 inches or so. I also installed under cabinet lights at the same time. These under counter outlets complement two main GFI outlets on either side of the sink, each on their own circuit.


----------



## phreaq (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks for the idea travelover!

Did you use regular electrical outlets or something else? I'm trying to invision the thickness of the outlets sticking under the cabinets. are they noticiable?


----------



## travelover (Sep 27, 2007)

phreaq said:


> thanks for the idea travelover!
> 
> Did you use regular electrical outlets or something else? I'm trying to envision the thickness of the outlets sticking under the cabinets. are they noticeable?



I used shallow boxes so they are flush with the bottom of the cabinet. Because the "floor" of the cabinet is recessed from the bottom of the cabinet frame, I was able to use finished plywood from the cabinet supplier to create a smooth underside. I also mounted shallow florescent lights in this plywood.


----------



## phreaq (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a meeting with my kitchen builder later today and will see what kind of clearances I'll be dealing with.

As the cliche says, a picture is worth a thousand words. got a pic?


----------



## travelover (Sep 28, 2007)

phreaq said:


> I have a meeting with my kitchen builder later today and will see what kind of clearances I'll be dealing with.
> 
> As the cliche says, a picture is worth a thousand words. got a pic?



Sorry, I'm kinda low tech. You'll need to create your own solution based on the cabinets you choose. Take a look at the cabinets from the bottom up and it should be fairly obvious how much depth you have to work with. If you need to squeeze out a little more depth you can use a 1/4 round or other trim on the lower edge stained to match the cabinet.

Good luck.


----------

